# Humic acid, How do you use it ?



## christopherglennreed (Jul 11, 2018)

So this Humic acid Stuff. How often can I use Humic acid on zoiysa grass? What is the best way to apply it ? Do you have any recommendations for use ?


----------



## deeevo (Jun 18, 2018)

I apply it anytime I am doing a blanket spray of a Herbicide, Pesticide or Fungicide in my backpack sprayer or putting down a fert app but you can apply it with a hose end sprayer as well. It is dummy proof so you really can't screw it up other than waste it.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I got some from kelp4less but it seemed to clog up my sprayer even though i mixed it well, like only a teaspoon in 4 gallons or something similar.

I decided I was going to go another route so I just took that bag and spread it over trouble spots in the yard :lol:


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

christopherglennreed said:


> So this Humic acid Stuff. How often can I use Humic acid on zoiysa grass? What is the best way to apply it ? Do you have any recommendations for use ?


Theres is a discussion here about Humic acid.I got my HC from amazon.Its was $20 for a 2 lb bag.But a bag goes a long way.

Heres the link to the dicussion.I provided the amazon link in this thread
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3106


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

gatormac2112 said:


> I got some from kelp4less but it seemed to clog up my sprayer even though i mixed it well, like only a teaspoon in 4 gallons or something similar.
> 
> I decided I was going to go another route so I just took that bag and spread it over trouble spots in the yard :lol:


You want to mix it with an agitator..I got one from lowes for like $7..It attaches to your drill.Its located in the paint section


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

RandyMan said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > I got some from kelp4less but it seemed to clog up my sprayer even though i mixed it well, like only a teaspoon in 4 gallons or something similar.
> ...


I already do that. It just wouldn't spray through after thorough mixing. Don't know why.

I think I want to use a spreader for that anyway, it gets tiresome lugging that 4 gallon sprayer around for anything and everything. I'm going to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

I am using two products:

1. Pure Humic from Kelp4Less
2. N-Ext which contain Humic

I am applying them bi weekly to see how each performs.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

gatormac2112 said:


> RandyMan said:
> 
> 
> > gatormac2112 said:
> ...


What I do is mix my HA in a 5 gallon bucket of water..Then I pour into my tank sprayer.I use a funnel with a screen filter that catches all the big stuff.You can get these at walmart for $10, they are in the auto/oil section..I also have another filter at the bottom of my tank sprayer.Doing it this way I havent had any issues.I agree using a tank sprayer is alot more work compared to spreading...I got a pretty big yard and do it in sections every 2-3 days..Plus mixing this humic acid like I do makes it a little more work than I want..Hope it pays off :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

RandyMan said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > RandyMan said:
> ...


Good tips, I don't filter it into the sprayer. There is a filter at the bottom though. Anyway I think I'm going to try Anderson's Humic DG even though it's pretty pricey. Good luck!


----------

